# Thinking of getting a CrossCabriole.



## Bengals1 (Sep 28, 2016)

I joined this forum to get the experience and opinions of knowledgeable Nissan drivers. I’m considering buying a used Murano CrossCabriole. I know they have a rather…poor…reputation in the car enthusiast world but I wanted to hear what actual Nissan owners had to say about the vehicle.

I would be using it as an everyday car. Going back & forth to work and for fun on weekends.

What do you guys think of the CrossCabriole? Anyone here actually own one now or in the past? What was your experience? Any issues I should be aware of watch out for when looking at a used one?

Thanks in advance to all who respond. I await your thoughts.


----------

